# DC Servo Motors with Encoders



## MyNightmare (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay could use a little assistance here.
I just traded someone on CL and received 10 SuperMini Harmonic Drive RH 14 series DC servo motors with encoders. My question is this, is there anyway to use these with say a Pololu micro 6? If not could you suggest a controller or should I just sell them on ebay and pick up some heavy duty RC servos? Here is a link with all the details.
http://www.harmonicdrive.net/media/support/catalogs/pdf/rh-dc-servo-catalog.pdf

Thanks in advance,
Rebecca


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are meant to be controlled by industrial controls - probably by a PLC of some sort. I'm afraid there's no easy way to control them with a hobby servo controller. They do appear to be nice servos - wish this years budget would allow me to make you an offer...


----------



## MyNightmare (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I thought. I have one on Ebay right now, i'll see how it goes 1 bidder so far at $50, I think if I could sell all 10 at that rate I should be able to get a few nice RC servos.


----------



## MyNightmare (Jan 8, 2011)

Sold 8 on ebay at 125 each. Have 2 more a little different I will keep to play with in the future.


----------

